# Wolf guides



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

woodie slayer said:


> i would think the apples attract the deer and that brings in the wolf


 Wolves have a nose like a bear they can smell the apples a mile away. They know that apples are a food source for deer. Be on high ground and set up for a 100 yard shot or better. I would not be overly concerned with scent elimination. I have been very close to them and they don't seem too concerned with scent.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

A few years back i was hunting by lake gogebic and would hear them Howell every night before dark then one morning early just as shooting light d was approaching i caught a glimpse of them about 100yds to my north there was probably 4 of them i could tell they were not yotes because they were huge looking dogs it was cool!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

